# Obsession Film



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nicely done…some beautiful snook in there.  Can't wait to see your next video effort!

What music track was that?


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome work. Been waiting for another video from you. Just solidified my decision to leave work early and load up the fly rod in the Gheenoe tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

Very Cool!


----------



## Bucky012991 (Jun 22, 2014)

Awesome video made me take a sick day tomorrow


----------



## eeekbackupinthere (Jan 14, 2013)

Great vid!


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words guys!


----------



## FishASalt (May 1, 2013)

Well done. Another to get back to the Keys and that helps bridge the gap. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

Man, just watched the video. It was awesome!


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Well done lads! Thanks!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

VERY NICE!!! More Incentive to go FLY!


----------



## jcorymoore (Sep 1, 2014)

Great work! Now following!


----------

